# Shark Bite From Wade Fishing - Today!



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

This is all you need to know about the story... I am an excellent short story writer/editor.

* ------------*

*Man bitten by possible shark on Okaloosa Island *


   _Stock photography_ 

By WENDY VICTORA / Daily News

*Published: Monday, July 14, 2014 at 17:40 PM.*


OKALOOSA ISLAND –

The man was fishing in waist-deep water .. the man was fishing with bait in his pocket.
*------------*


:no: - Vying for a Darwin award?


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*WHere bitten?*

Is he still...uh...a he? Or was bait in his back pocket and he's not just a dumb ass but now half assed as well? Does that make him a half assed dumb ass -or- a dumb half ass? :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trouser trout?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.al.com/news/beaches/index.ssf/2014/07/surf_fisherman_hospitalized_af.html


> OKALOOSA ISLAND, Florida -- A man has been hospitalized after being bitten by what he thinks is a shark Monday afternoon on the western end of Okaloosa Island, near Fort Walton Beach.
> According to a report in the Northwest Florida Daily News, the man was fishing from the beach with bait in his pocket, when he was bitten on the foot by an unidentified fish.
> "He said it grabbed him with enough force that when it grabbed his foot and pulled, he felt like his leg was being pulled out of the socket," Lt. Mike Simmons of the Okaloosa Island Fire Department told the Daily News.
> Simmons said the man, who was not immediately identified, was taken to Fort Walton Beach Medical Center with deep cuts that would require stitches but were not life-threatening. Simmons said the victim told them that the animal that bit him was grey and about four feet long.
> ...


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

"it could have been a tarpon or a king mackerel"...


Hahahahaha...yeah, riiiiiight....lololol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

KnotForReel said:


> "it could have been a tarpon or a king mackerel"...
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha...yeah, riiiiiight....lololol


Ssssssh! Don't scare the touristas away.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

KnotForReel said:


> "it could have been a tarpon or a king mackerel"...
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha...yeah, riiiiiight....lololol


Hahah I know right


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Not the brightest guy in the water…. really a tarpon or a king……lets call Jeremy Wade to come out and investigate….


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

We've caught some 6-7ft bulls there in 4-8ft of water.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Doesn't the shark know that is a public beach and it can't swim there.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Probably a manatee. Those things get vicious.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bet Flipper was hungry, sounds like new charter business! Take tourists out and drop them with pockets full of bait. Talk about seeing a dolphin up close!


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*From "Family Guy"*

Stewie said Brian would lick peanut butter off anything...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Boat- a floating device that keeps Sharks from eating your arse!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

kayakfisher33 said:


> Doesn't the shark know that is a public beach and it can't swim there.


They're only there when those d*mned shark fishermen are fishing for them ... apparently.


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

Trouser trout?


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

AndyS said:


> They're only there when those d*mned shark fishermen are fishing for them ... apparently.


The Nerve of those Shark Fishermen!


----------

